

Shutdown in Minnesota: A sign of things to come? - sasvari
http://www.economist.com/node/18928883

======
CWuestefeld
What a horribly biased article. I think this could be the poster child for how
to right an article that, while not coming out and saying that it favors one
side, engineers its presentation such that it's clear that one side is wrong.

